# Simple o gauge layout using a plastic folding table



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

this might not be the right place for this post, but here goes. i live in a apartment right now. im moving next year, but want to start right now. questions, im thinking about a small layout using a 96 by 36 inch table.

1. is 36 inches wide enough for o gauge?

2. if so, what is the largest o gauge curve that will fit?

3. if this can be done, can i glue foam insulation to the top of a table like this, and then go from there?

here is the table:

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/o...nated-adj-height-folding-table-36-x-96in-blue


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you have room for a sheet of plywood? That might work better. How about a cheap plastic table, around 50$ then throw a peice of plywood on top. Put down some foam, I would secure the track and make the buildings easily removable so you can flip up the board and take down the table if needed. I thought I read this post earlier today and it was different? I could just be overly tired.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

You could theoretically have O-36 on that table. That would be right to the edges. O-27 would allow you an inner loop as well.

That's a crazy expensive table to be gluing foam to. If you need a collapsible table consider a door slab or piece of plywood, and buy just the legs. They are available @ most home stores like home depot.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

My dad has a table layout smaller than that, and uses all O gauge track. I think it is a great size for a small layout.

I probably wouldn't glue foam to the table either. I'd probably just throw a piece of plywood on top of it, and use some c-clamps to hold it down if it only needs to be temporary.

FWIW, Lowes, Home Ripoff and the other corporate stores will cut a piece of plywood to size for you for free. I may or may not have utilized this free service in the past to save time and other steps, LOL.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Do you have room for a sheet of plywood? That might work better. How about a cheap plastic table, around 50$ then throw a peice of plywood on top. Put down some foam, I would secure the track and make the buildings easily removable so you can flip up the board and take down the table if needed. I thought I read this post earlier today and it was different? I could just be overly tired.


my post WAS different...........:laugh: ive been playing around with ideas. my original idea was to put a piece of plywood on top of 2 plastic stanley sawhorses. i HAVE enough room for that, just didnt know if i would have any sagging by doing it that way.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> You could theoretically have O-36 on that table. That would be right to the edges. O-27 would allow you an inner loop as well.
> 
> That's a crazy expensive table to be gluing foam to. If you need a collapsible table consider a door slab or piece of plywood, *and buy just the legs*. They are available @ most home stores like home depot.


hmmm, thats a thought. my original idea was to use sawhorses, ill look into that. ( purchasing legs for plywood).


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

clovis said:


> My dad has a table layout smaller than that, and uses all O gauge track. I think it is a great size for a small layout.
> 
> I probably wouldn't glue foam to the table either. I'd probably just throw a piece of plywood on top of it, and use some c-clamps to hold it down if it only needs to be temporary.
> 
> FWIW, Lowes, Home Ripoff and the other corporate stores will cut a piece of plywood to size for you for free. I may or may not have utilized this free service in the past to save time and other steps, LOL.


thanx for your response also. after looking over the posts so far, im looking into seeing if i can attach some legs to a sheet of plywood. if it will work, im gonna put the 4 legs on the corners, and a couple in the middle to help with any possible sagging. then glue some foam on top of it if needed for sound insulation. when i move, just unscrew the legs. on my way to lowes to look at this plate below and some legs:

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...elshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

O31 tubular or Fastrack will fit on that table.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> O31 tubular or Fastrack will fit on that table.


thanx for the reply. what im going to do, after reading over all the responses, is get a sheet of plywood ( debating the thickness). going to have lowes cut me 5 pieces of 2 x 4. im gonna attach these to the bottom of the plywood, around the perimeter, and another piece down the center, to act as a frame. ( gonna lay the 2x4s flat. then im gonna attach the waddell straight plates on the corners. gonna attach six screw in wooden legs, the 4 corners and two legs in the middle for additional support. i priced this between $100 to $120. its cheaper than the table and i get the 4 feet which i ORIGINALLY wanted.

then, im gonna glue some foam insulation on top of the plywood, then decide from there how i wanna finish off the plywood. how does this sound????


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

On 4x8, you can use the O36 Fastrack curves.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Use a 3/4" 4x8 sheet of plywood with the horses and you should not have any sagging.
I would say 5/8" by 4x8 would be OK too.

Just put the horses a foot or a foot and a half in from each end underneath.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Or if you go with thinner ply wood make a ladder frame for the bottom to support it. I would use thinner then 2 by 4s, (I over built mine, it's permanent and heavy!). I think even 3/4 inch rough pine cut into strips would be OK. Or eds idea should work too. My childhood layout was a peice of plywood with the track screwed down. Each year after Xmas it was stored. I can't remember what it was up on. Think light and portable.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

i was thinking WEIGHT also. ive made my mine up to go ahead and attach legs instead of using saw horses. like i said earlier, gonna frame the bottom and attach 4 to 6 legs on the bottom that screw out of metal plates. that way i dont have to struggle with entry ways with it. its just a matter now of deciding on what thickness to use and how im gonna finish it off. definitely gonna glue foam board down. my next question is deciding on whether i just wanna paint it or put the grass flakes down on top of paint, but those are the fun and easy parts to figure out.....


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll tell the truth, I enjoyed the ground cover more then I thought. I'm not artistic by any means. Your using FastTrack, so no roadbed needed. I used roofing shingles for my roadbed, but they would look good for roads too. I ground up leaves and such in a blender and used white glue to set it, regular dirt works too, I bought sort of grass like stuff for some areas. Easy to do on the cheap if you have the time.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> I'll tell the truth, I enjoyed the ground cover more then I thought. I'm not artistic by any means. Your using FastTrack, so no roadbed needed. I used roofing shingles for my roadbed, but they would look good for roads too. I ground up leaves and such in a blender and used white glue to set it, regular dirt works too, I bought sort of grass like stuff for some areas. Easy to do on the cheap if you have the time.


ive looked at several example layouts on this forum. i think what i might do is lay my roads and mask them off. gonna use shurtape for my roads:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_256841-5613...ue&productId=3028788&rpp=32&searchQueryType=1

then paint the foam brown to simulate the ground, then while its wet, sprinkle some grass down. after it dries, remove the road masking and go on to trees, buildings etc.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

A plan is a plan. Sounds good!


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> I ground up leaves and such in a blender and used white glue to set it, regular dirt works too,


Guess we'll pass on a banana daiquri at your house.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

what type of glue is best used to glue foam insulation to plywood??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use many types. It depends on whether you ever foresee having to take it apart. 

On the modular layout, we've used Hot Glue and I've also used Loctite construction adhesive.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Togatown said:


> Guess we'll pass on a banana daiquri at your house.


Drinks come out of bottles at my house! :appl:
I use white glue cheaper by the gallon and good to use for ground cover etc. If the whole top is going in one piece no need for it to come apart.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can use many types. It depends on whether you ever foresee having to take it apart.
> 
> On the modular layout, we've used Hot Glue and I've also used Loctite construction adhesive.



got a question. would indoor/outdoor carpet placed directly on the plywood be enough to help with noise reduction. ( not using foam in this scenario).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It will make a big difference, and it'll actually probably damp the noise better than foam as it has more of a cushioning effect.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It will make a big difference, and it'll actually probably damp the noise better than foam as it has more of a cushioning effect.


ok. if i go ahead and lay the carpet over the plywood, what would be the best method to attach the carpet to the plywood?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably use carpet tape, it'll hold it but it's also removable if necessary.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

Why not build some All Aboard Fastracker squares? We set up a set of 8 on a 6' folding table or connect several sets together or add in extra squares.

Check out this website: www.allaboardfastrackers.com


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i have a 4x8 layout i made and made the legs are removable so if i ever had to move it i can. not that it goes anyplace anyways lol


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd probably use carpet tape, it'll hold it but it's also removable if necessary.


think thats what im gonna do. put it down using double siding carpet tape. thanx.......


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm going to jump in here on folding tables. My neighbor who is just starting out on a "O" gauge layout, is using folding tables, on top of which he has tacked 2" foam sheets. He grooves the sheets for the wiring, (later this will be covered, the wiring), and also is contouring same for landscaping. He has a gap between the tables, with the foam on top, he is able to use 48" curves, with a 36" curves inside. From what I'm seeing, and he is running several engines so far to test as he goes along, its looking good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How sturdy are the tables and their legs?
You have to watch the weight, you be surprised how fast it can add up.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

I helped him buy the tables at Wal-Mart. We tried them out by standing on them, laying a sheet of plywood 4X4 and then blocks of concrete. Tables held up, doubt they will have that much even on them. So far he has a portion completed, is running trains and has some buildings set up. Has a smaller table he bought at used store (looks like a step end table), he uses for the transformer and other electrical items. No sag, and looks very sturdy. He is using 2 2X8 set up alongside each other with a slight gap between and another table at right angle on end giving an L shape.


----------

